# What music do you listen to while watching your fish?



## fightingfish (Apr 10, 2008)

Fish are knowen to relax the human mind when being watched, so do you listen to music to add to that moment and if you do what do you listen to? im listening to Mumbai theme tune by A.R Rahman i feel like going to sleep............ :zz:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not home enough anymore to be able to sit down and listen to anything  . When I do get the chance though I usually listen to whatevers on the radio , or throw in an old Social Distortion cd.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I suppose the easy answer would be Saint Saens Aquarium.

In reality though, to stay to on the topic of fish I never play music to sit and watch fish, observations just happen.


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, my fish room is also the computer room, so, usually if it is on, I'm listening to .977 The 80's Channel on Winamp...


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

cant say i listen to music while "watching" my fish as i dont have planned watching times it just sort of happens..... but i love a bit of oasis blaring out the stereo when doing a day of W/Cs


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

My evil fish love to listen to black metal with me. Its pretty awesome.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

AC-DC or a classic rock station but I agree with the others, sometimes watching just happens and all I hear is the low hum of my filters. opcorn:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Our South Americans dig Coltrane. 

-Ryan


----------



## sea_trixie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everybody I'm new. As for what music I listen to when watching my fish...I like to listen to Rehanna. :fish:

What else is nice, my two angel fish are breeding for the second time


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I think this link is fitting for this post! LOL

Link >>> http://www.xdeleon.com/vatoelvis/videos ... tship2.wmv


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Heh, in keeping with the fish breeding music:
http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/ ... 993687.flv

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/ ... awning.flv

Mostly I listen to D'n'B if I want to go into fishyworld, nothing sends you off quite like an ambient tune. Either that or some Jack Johnson, in fact I like almost anything that isn't pop based teeny bopping trash. I like hiphop, but not mainstream, I like proper hip hop.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

Not really music but I mostly listen to by wife run her mouth about the same thing she ran her mouth about yesterday, sometimes about the garage, other times about the grass. Every once in a while she can find anything to talk about so she makes something up.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

My turntables are in the basement, fish tank upstairs... however I think I have a Postal Service cd in the player up there and a Rolling Stones cd up there. Fishies don't seem to care much about tunes or the tv.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

i watch them is silence, but when i am cleaning tanks, im thumpin 311.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Old School Weezer while doing water changes


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

disturbed, 3 days grace, drowning pool, seether...you get my drift


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I usually listen to Metallica when doing tank maintence.


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

blairo1 said:


> . Either that or some Jack Johnson, in fact I like almost anything that isn't pop based teeny bopping trash. .


No Way!!! I LOVE Jack Johnson!! Didnt think anybody knew who he was... Haha :thumb:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Oh yeah been listenin' to Jack since way back when, he did one of his first UK gigs down here in Cornwall, two minutes from my house


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

jack johnson is good. not great for tank maintanence though, something like System of a Down or Queens of the Stone Age, (turned up obviously) are best when dealing with noisey equipment like kettles and pumps.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Definitely reggae music.... my tank boss, a Labeotropheus Trewevasae, is named "Nesta". He is named after Robert Nesta Marley a.k.a. Bob Marley.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Reggae is a good point, especially "proper" old reggae. Lucky Dube for one, saw him when I was a kid in Africa. Nowadays I'm more into my dub reggae though it has to be said - Easy Star All Stars - Dub Side of the Moon, awesome..... You can hear most of the full tracks here, free, no install etc:
http://www.last.fm/music/Easy+Star+All- ... f+the+Moon

Money :lol: instant classic revitalised.

Floyd meets reggae, does it get any better?


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

blairo1 said:


> Reggae is a good point, especially "proper" old reggae. Lucky Dube for one, saw him when I was a kid in Africa. Nowadays I'm more into my dub reggae though it has to be said - Easy Star All Stars - Dub Side of the Moon, awesome..... You can hear most of the full tracks here, free, no install etc:
> http://www.last.fm/music/Easy+Star+All- ... f+the+Moon
> 
> Money :lol: instant classic revitalised.
> ...


I need to get that disc... I've heard all about it but just haven't gotten my hands on it yet. I'll check your link later on for a free sample... thanks!

Definitely old school reggae for me too.... I got to see Burning Spear twice, Yellowman, The Wailers, the Meditations... some great acts! The Wailers played a small club and my girlfriend had Junior Marvin give me a "happy birthday" shout out, before playing their second set!

Lucky Dube was a great musician too, may he rest in peace.


----------

